# My other Love.



## hoopytortoise (Aug 14, 2016)

This is Casey Jones. He is a 1 year old white faced cockatiel. And he is best friends with my 4 year old. I snapped this picture this morning. I just had to share


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2016)

Very pretty. Does he talk?


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2016)

He is very pretty. I had one years ago. Named Nipper and for a reason.


----------



## hoopytortoise (Aug 14, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Very pretty. Does he talk?


Yes he is an avid talker and an expert singer. He has been very babied. 
He says "Casey is a pretty bird"
"What u doin?"
"I'm an eagle"
He whistles:
Boston priece of mind
the imperial March
Final count down
Adams family
Andy Griffith
Ants go marching 
Cat calls 

Misc: barks like a dog


----------



## hoopytortoise (Aug 14, 2016)

wellington said:


> He is very pretty. I had one years ago. Named Nipper and for a reason.


Casey can get nippy sometimes too


----------



## Speedy-1 (Oct 5, 2016)

*He is a handsome guy ! We had a cockatiel also , but I couldn't handle all the dander because I have respiratory issues ! 
But we are still "crazy bird people" here is Quinn , our Indian Ringneck ;*




*Here are Paco and Taco , our Parrotlets ;*


----------

